
You sure you've got a floppy disk in the drive? Or is it 100 in the chassis? - sohkamyung
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/29/on-call/
======
Jaruzel
Pretty sure this one is an Urban Legend, and not actually true. It was doing
the rounds back when 5 1/4" HDDs and 5 1/4" Floppy Drives were current
equipment.

~~~
chopin
I'd not be that sure. My son (then 5 or 6 years old) managed to insert a CD
exactly into the gap between two devices on a tower. He insisted on having the
CD inserted although the CD player apparently was empty. It took me a while to
figure this one out.

